
Successfully Onboarding Remote Developers - crufo
https://andela.com/blog/3-steps-onboard-remote-developers/
======
up_and_up
I have worked remotely for 4 years. I posted this on another thread but it
seems relevant here:

Start by creating a remote-first culture. Everyone should think "remote"
first. Thus it should never matter if a local employee is working from home,
the HQ, from the other side of the world. Make all work processes remote
friendly. That should be step zero when considering hiring a remote person
regardless of the reason. The goal should be to avoid a two-tiered culture.
Some differences will always be there but if the spirit of the remote-friendly
culture is there integration is pretty fluid. Thus (near) all communication
happens in Slack/Hipchat/etc. Group meetings, when including remote people,
happen in video conf / Hangouts. Shared Google docs to collaborate on. Have
in-person meetups 2-4 x a year for beneficial face-time and for people to get
to know each other better on a personal level. When a new person is hired,
have them do 20 min 1-on-1's with all team members to get to know each other
and their job role. Have monthly video conf/hangouts on non-work technical
topics where people rotate presenting. The biggest element is the decision to
be a fully remote team. Which honestly is a major retention benefit as well.
Why should local employees not enjoy the same flexibility to work as needed
remotely?

------
andor436
Step 0: Don't call your employees "remote." You're either a distributed team,
or you're not really trying.

------
coderdude
Groove has some good blog posts about working remotely. They were my
inspiration to start hiring remote workers.

[https://www.groovehq.com/blog/being-a-remote-
team](https://www.groovehq.com/blog/being-a-remote-team)

[https://www.groovehq.com/blog/remote-work-
tips](https://www.groovehq.com/blog/remote-work-tips)

